# First bowl



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Started my first bowl on my new lathe,dont really know what the hell Im doing.Just got it all rounded off and havent decided the shape yet.Itchy


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice start Gary.

Paul


----------



## Mrs. Texas Timbers (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice...I'm liking the basket weave effect you've got going there :yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragement,I decided on turning the outside fairly straight.It was a bumpy ride getting the flat sections rounded off.I used a bowl gouge that i bought from Penn ind. and I sure like how it ate up the wood.I dont know if yur suppose to use it so much on the outside of the bowl but it worked fine.Seems like it turns better when you use a little patience doing this turning stuff.Now to make a waste block for the bottom,Im guessing it would work better than just chucking up the tennon being the bowl is a little big.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like you are off to a good start. And yes use the bowl gouge on the outside also. There are actually several different cuts you can make with the gouge but you'll learn those as you go along. Keep us posted.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Gettin there!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That's lookin good! :thumbsup:

And should hold a fair amount of ice cream.....:laughing:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That's really cool Itchy! I'm gonna have to copy that idea and give it a whirl.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

That's really cool Itchy! I'm gonna have to copy that idea and give it a whirl.

Idea?I had an Idea?Did I do it the way you guys do it???When I finish sanding it would laquer be ok to use on it?I dont know whats toxic and what aint.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Almost finished.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

that looks beautiful ... it's your first bowl? you aren't leaving yourself much room for improvement :smile:


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks like you're a natural at this stuff. And to think not too long ago you were debating whether to get a lathe. Great job and I'm looking forward to your next project.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate the compliments,Gary


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow Gary,
that is absolutely spectacular. Good for you on succeeding on your first bowl attempt. I love the different coloured woods and the finish.
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Not too shabby Itchy! Not too shabby at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Itchy Nice job. I saw you posting allot of questions about lathes and turning so I figured this thread was coming soon. Makes me want to start turning.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey WTG there,fine lookin job :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice job Gary. Since we three are pretty much all starting at the same time you've given me and the missus something to aim for. It looks great. 

As to your question of - is lacquer food safe? - I looked into that myself and found mixed opinions on it.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Nice job Gary. Since we three are pretty much all starting at the same time you've given me and the missus something to aim for. It looks great.
> 
> As to your question of - is lacquer food safe? - I looked into that myself and found mixed opinions on it.


Oh well the smoking will get me sooner LOL!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work Itchy. Nice looking piece for your first bowl. My first bowl ended up in pieces on the shop floor. It was not pretty! Keep up the good work.


----------



## matero09 (Jul 16, 2010)

Woow compañero muy impresionante ! .

Lo tarda mucho tiempo ? .


----------

